# Dr Micheal Bowers lake - ENGLEWOOD



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anybody fish there, or know anything about the place, i think it was a pay lake at one time, must have been donated to the city or something.


----------



## Leedude (Mar 10, 2010)

Everything I have been told by many different people, 1 it was originally a "gravel pit", 2 then it was a "pay lake", 3 now it is open to the public.
There is all different types of fish, Channel cat , Carp , Bass, Bluegill, Crappie, supposedly there is some "flat-head cats" in there. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Saw a picture from a previous thread of a guy with a flathead from that lake. I tried cut shad there and didn't even get a nibble. Along the banks you can see small bluegills and little large mouth bass. It is open to the public free of charge. If you ever fish there, let me know how you do because I got skunked last time.


----------



## Leedude (Mar 10, 2010)

My son and I have caught some bass, crappie , blue gill, 20 + Inch channel cat and carp out of there, and I had 1 large carp about 3 feet long break my hook when he rolled. I was using a medium action rod with a cheap reel. We have seen some very large carp or maybe flathead,about 3 & 1/2 to 4 feet long but we have never had any luck with "Goliath".


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info, walking around it this morning i did notice lots of small gills all around the shoreline, the water is really clear there.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I fished there alot in the time between it being a paylake and becoming public. 

It is a beautiful body of water. It holds alot of fish. Most target species will be found in there in size and numbers. I used to fish it with a buddy of mine on a canoe. Lots of good cats in there. We watched from the boat one time as another angler on shore pulled in a massive flathead out of there. Nearly the biggest one I've ever seen. They were using cut blue gill from the lake. Good news for cat lovers is its still in there and it was a beast. 

Crappie fishing is great there too! 

The are some very big Largemouth in the lake as well. I've caught my fair share of them in the 14 -16" range. But, there are much larger ones in there. I've had people tell me they've put Smallmouth in there from the river but, I've seen non in there in all the times I fished. Who's to say though?

Bottom line is the lake is worth a wet line in my opinion. 

I just grew up calling it Wenger lake though. Can't bring myself to say the long title attributed to it now. Old habbits die hard


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crappies, Bass, Sunfish, and Catfish. Its a very large lake, just take the time to learn the lake. Good luck


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I would sneek into that lake in the 80S and just hammer the crappie and largemouth bass. Don't know if I woud eat anything out of the place since it was also used as a dump on the north end or 3rd old pit to the north!


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

catmando said:


> I would sneek into that lake in the 80S and just hammer the crappie and largemouth bass. Don't know if I woud eat anything out of the place since it was also used as a dump on the north end or 3rd old pit to the north!


Where in Englewood is this lake?I go through there quite often,and I've never heard of it.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Turn east on Wenger, off of 48, its on the left.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Jon at Anglers Bait, Tackle and Carryout in Englewood has a picture some guy brought in of a 36" Northern Pike he caught there.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

bassman2 said:


> Turn east on Wenger, off of 48, its on the left.


Thank You.I'll have to go by and check it out.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

A guy that I work with was just talking about this place tonight at work.Said he's going there tommorrow,gonaa have to ask him how he did.


----------

